# Bass:Sennheiser CX 275 vs Sony XB30EX?



## Ray (Apr 1, 2015)

Has any used both of them? Does the CX275 has same level of bass as XB30EX?
If anyone has used the XB30EX-how long did they last?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

Lasting of a gear certainly varies on the usage pattern and dealing. How much do you plan to invest? XB30EX is a good pair but a bit costly.


----------



## Ray (Apr 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Lasting of a gear certainly varies on the usage pattern and dealing. How much do you plan to invest? XB30EX is a good pair but a bit costly.



around ₹1.5k


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

Ray said:


> around ₹1.5k



Than you can give XB30X a sot.


----------



## Ray (Apr 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Than you can give XB30X a sot.


 how does the bass of cx275 compare with the sony?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

Ray said:


> how does the bass of cx275 compare with the sony?



Will you be using a external amp or DAC? If no than there won't be a noticeable difference.


----------

